# Chick #1, yellow



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

To show the chick's size vs. a quarter








In my hands, standing (it tried walking, too)...








To show him with his sibling's egg








 I'll update once his sibling hatches, and then every week they'll each get their own.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Too cute!
Congrats on the little ball of fluff.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yellow fuzz + dark eyes = not whiteface or a lutino. Other than that I can't tell you what this baby is, except that it's adorable of course.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm, the pictures don't show up for me. :frown:


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Cute baby! Congratulations


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Naww!!! Too cute!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> Yellow fuzz + dark eyes = not whiteface or a lutino. Other than that I can't tell you what this baby is, except that it's adorable of course.


LOL, I'm pretty sure it will either be a grey like dad or a pied like mom. I can't see it coming out as a mix. But we'll see when it's molted. And sex, well when we get the DNA results back. lol


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the congratulations. It's peeping is the cutest and softest thing. I've raised from 2 weeks old, and this was so soft. I was expecting that tiny dinosaur sound already. lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The dinosaur sound comes after their eyes open. Before that they don't pay much attention to what's going on around them, but as soon as their eyes open they're very alert to the presence of any living creatures who are NOT mom or dad.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> The dinosaur sound comes after their eyes open. Before that they don't pay much attention to what's going on around them, but as soon as their eyes open they're very alert to the presence of any living creatures who are NOT mom or dad.


How long does it approximately take for their eyes to open?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness! So tiny and fuzzy and absolutely adorable


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

eduardo said:


> Oh my goodness! So tiny and fuzzy and absolutely adorable


Thank you. The chick's doing excellent...The last egg, though, I'm a little worried about. It's supposed to hatch anytime between thursday and sunday...and it didn't move when I candled it...(even though there should be room) and it looks a little grey swirled.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

By the time it gets close to hatching, you shouldn't be able to see the baby move because it fills up so much of the egg. Give it a couple more days.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It takes a week to 10 days for their eyes to open.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> By the time it gets close to hatching, you shouldn't be able to see the baby move because it fills up so much of the egg. Give it a couple more days.


The egg got darker. I opened the air cell to look and it was all dry and squished up towards the point. I opened the membrane and nothing. The yolk was still not absorbed, and the chick was dead. 


At least I have one chick, which will be mine. My husband will pick one from the second clutch. I think I'll start spraying them down now instead of letting them bathe when they want to. It seems like not enough humidity.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You would probably be better off getting a room humidifier, draping a damp towel across the top of the nestbox, or doing something else that puts moisture into the air around the nestbox. In my experience, you can not force the parent birds to take moisture into the nest. 

When Shodu has a bath she always stays out of the nest until she's completely dry. It drives me crazy, but it definitely wouldn't be helpful to spray her and try to shove her into the nest. The other hens are pretty much the same. They love to wallow in a shallow bowl of water during the breeding period (I call this bowl the hen spa) but they don't go in the nest while they're nice and wet.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> You would probably be better off getting a room humidifier, draping a damp towel across the top of the nestbox, or doing something else that puts moisture into the air around the nestbox.


That's a great idea! Should I start now, or when she starts laying her last clutch of the year (after this one)? Is there a sticky about how much humidity etc. a chick needs? I'm no good until the chick turns 2 weeks old.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just ordered a DNA test from healthgene.com, it's supposed to be 99.9% accurate, 12 dollars, 1-2 business days after they receive it I should know what it is and get certification from them. The actual kit is free, though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The baby doesn't need extra humidity so it's OK to wait until she starts laying eggs again. 

According to the American Federation of Aviculture, the humidity should be less than 42% for the first two weeks and not more than 50% after that. Humidity of about 50% is considered to be ideal at hatch time. This is for artificially incubated eggs, and many naturally incubated eggs turn out all right with humidity that's more or less than that so there's not need to freak out if you can't control it that precisely. It provides a good idea of what to shoot for though.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> The baby doesn't need extra humidity so it's OK to wait until she starts laying eggs again.
> 
> According to the American Federation of Aviculture, the humidity should be less than 42% for the first two weeks and not more than 50% after that. Humidity of about 50% is considered to be ideal at hatch time. This is for artificially incubated eggs, and many naturally incubated eggs turn out all right with humidity that's more or less than that so there's not need to freak out if you can't control it that precisely. It provides a good idea of what to shoot for though.


 Thank you! I really appreciate all of the information.


----------

